# What a beautiful day out



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Today was probably the last nice fall day of hiking for our family. We had some really torrential rain last night, but look what we got today:

I had to throw in the millipede shot because it was so cool.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

very cool millipede. And very lovely day, and very amazing shot of you (?) and your your beautiful boys!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Missy, there were tons of those millipedes around. They are so cool. Yes, that is me and my boys. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool shots. Looks like the millipede is made out of frosting!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ivy, you must live in a beautiful place. Your dog is sweet, and you son has gorgeous eyes!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Sheri, I do live in a really cool place. We have some of the best rock climbing on the east coast, although I have no desire to fall to my death. It's called the Shawangunk Mountain Range and extends into the Catskill Mountains. The pictures I took are just a 15 minute drive from my house and a 10 minute hike from the parking area. The best thing is that we have all this great nature here, but we are less than 90 minutes from New York City.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

What a gorgeous area you live in Ivy! I love the picture of you, your son, and Gryff. Your son has such beautiful eyes. And Gryff looks like a total sweetheart. Its a beautiful day on the West Coast too. I love the warm "Indian Summer" days of early fall....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Great pictures!! Glad you can show others that NJ is not just "Newark"!!
We have such great places like that in Jersey but we seem to be only known for what people see when they fly in to Newark!!! Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice pictures! Didn't know NY was so picturesque.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh man! What a great picture of the waterfall. It must be wonderful to live in such a pretty area. Love the pics and yes your son does have beautiful eyes. The great thing about the forum is not only the people but seeing all these beautiful places and never leaving home. There is nothing that great to see in my little town and when we take vacations it is so nice to see all the pretty sites.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I didnt either - ound: - I believe its New Jersey!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

No, it's New York, but we're not too far from New Jersey.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Duh....:frusty: Here all along you thought you guys were in NJ!! 
Senior moment!!!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You live in a very pretty place but what I liked the best is your cute boys. Your son really has beautiful eyes, so expressive.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Great pictures. It truly looks like a beautiful place. I love the picture of you and your boys!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Wonderful pictures...looks like a great day for you and the boys.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

WoW! Simply stunning... I want to come visit you.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow...look what's at the end of that rainbow! Even better than a pot of gold! Beautiful!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Enjoyed seeing your great pictures, Ivy. I was in New Paltz about 4 years ago - DH has a friend there - it's a charming and bustling little town. What is the name of the waterfall?

Daniel, New York State has some very pretty country - the Hudson Highlands, the Catskills, the Adirondacks, the Finger Lakes Country - Watkins Glen and Taughannock Falls, Lake Champlain, I could go on and on...

Suzy, born and raised in Yonkers, NY, on the shores of the Hudson


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a beautiful family and area! I'm jealous. I was born in Cornwall, NY, near West Point, but have never been back. I'm guilty of flying into Newark and heading right to Manhattan without spending any time in the "country" of NY. DH and I would love to change that though and he'd be all over the rock climbing. Not me though, I'll watch from the ground.

Nice to see you had such a wonderful day!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*beautiful...*

ah fall is my favorite time of the year...even here in Southern California. I do miss the change of the seasons...and a waterfall too.

your son is adorable. Alana is 11, she also has a hamster and a millipede of her own.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Great photos!!! It makes me want to get out and take a hike! Your boys are so handsome!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Suzy, it's called Awosting Falls.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ivy, you are so lucky to live in such a beautiful place!! There's NOTHING like that around here. I have to say though, that millipede yucked me out...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't like centipedes. They really creep me out. Millipedes are cool looking, but I certainly don't want one crawling on me!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just showed DH the photos and he said, "Where is that, the Gunks?" He's been climbing there!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ann, how cool is that! Small world.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's been everywhere...me, not so much! He has to go to Barbados in the next few weeks. I'll be here freezing my butt off!:frusty:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

You're in Georgia. Trust me, you won't be freezing your butt off.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Well, not like you guys will but it's cold here already! When we went out to walk this morning it was 48 degrees. That's cold to me! I was raised in the south. I'd die up there and yet it seems I always visit NY in the winter.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I think Gryff loves being in the middle of that picture.
How does he do with the water drinking during an outing, He must go right to sleep when at home!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I just pour water from a water bottle into my hand and he drinks it out of my hand. He pretty much crashes out in the car, even though it's only a short drive back to my house.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

What great pictures!! I can't imagine wearing a jacket during the day yet though but tonite we're supposed to have a record low of 44 (brrrrrrrrrrrrrr) degrees! Where the heck did that come from? We're supposed to go right up to the high 70's and 80's though but with cool evenings. And this tropical place got down to 14% humidity today!! I spent a lot of the day out back with the dogs it was so nice.
I've never seen a millipede....do they bite?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ivyagogo said:


> I don't like centipedes. They really creep me out. Millipedes are cool looking, but I certainly don't want one crawling on me!


We have something that's called an asp here and if you touch it you wind up in the hospital. It's one of those innocent looking fuzzy thingies that has a bunch of legs and crawls.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

No, millipedes don't bite, unless you are a leaf. ha ha ha


----------

